# Gentoo 64 - vergebliche Versuche bisher....

## ManfredB

Hallo zusammen.

Vorbemerkungen:

Die 2008-64bit-Version von Gentoo bootet bei mir nicht durch,

weil die JMicron-Module nicht im Kernel aktiviert sind.

Auf meiner zweiten Festplatte habe ich Sabayon 64 auf die

zweite primäre Partition installiert.

Mit dieser habe ich gebootet, bin dann auf die Textkonsole

gegangen.

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

stage3 und portage nach Anleitung entpackt,

aller Schritte der Anleitung durchgeführt

bis hin zur Einrichtung der chroot-Umgebung.

emerge --sync

Dann nach und nach alles so gemacht, wie

ich nebenher Schritt für Schritt in der Anleitung

gelesen habe.

genkernel --menuconfig all

Nur noch die JMicron-Module eingerichtet, das wars.

Nun zum Problem:

Die Basis war ja Sabayon (Gentoo-basiert) mit dem Kernel

2.6.24 (wie bei Gentoo auch).

Nun wollte ich grub.conf einrichten.

Doch hier liegt irgendetwas im Argen.

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sdb1

war mein Befehl, doch da kam schon eine Fehlermeldung

wegen stage2 (read).

Ich habe zuerst einmal die grub.conf von Sabayon herüberkopiert,

darin dann alles geändert, was bei Gentoo anders sein muss.

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

Diese Eintragung habe ich in meine grub-menu.lst getätigt.

Doch da ich alle meine Distributionen von sda und dem im MBR installierten

grub einer anderen Distribution starte, habe ich den obigen Eintrag

in diese menu.lst übernommen.

Interessanterweise bootet das System,

aber nur bis zum Punkt

Activating mdev

ls: no such file or directory

Determining root device ...

Block device /dev/sdb2 ist not a valid root device...

Could not find the root block device in .

Please specify another value or:

press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell,

or "q" to skip....

root block device ():

Wenn ich jetzt hinter den Doppelpunkt schreibe

/dev/sdb2

Mounting root ....

Booting (initramfs)..

INIT: version 2.86 booting

folgen Fehlermeldungen, die Bash betreffend:

/bin/bash: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libncurses.so.5: invalid ELF header

This is (none).unknown_domain (Linux x86_64 2.6.24-gentoo-r4) 09:58:32

(none) login:

Sobald ich nun "root" eingebe:

Unable to determinate your tty name.

Dann kommt wieder der login,

aber es geht ja nicht weiter.

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## Melekh

Guten Tag,

den 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 hab ich bei mir au net zum booten bekommen. Ich bekam immer nen kernel Panic weil er meine root Partition net gefunden hatte. Mit der selben .config lief aber der 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 und 2.6.24-tuxonice-r4 kernel.

Womoeglich mal den 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 ausprobieren.

Was steht den in deiner /etc/fstab drinen? Sind da alle Eintraege korrekt.

Mfg

Melekh

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo ManfredB

ich denke der fehler liegt bei dir in der grub Kernel Zeile

 *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sdb2 vga=791

 

Da du genkernel verwendest, müsste es:

```
kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.24-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sdb2 udev vga=791
```

lauten.(achte darauf es muss in einer Zeile stehen, also ohne Zeilenumbruch!)

PS: der 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 läuft bei mir einwandfrei.

viel Glück

josef.95

----------

## ManfredB

Hallo Jesef95,

genau mit dieser von dir angegebenen Zeile habe ich es bereits versucht,

auch damit ging es nicht weiter - leider.

Vielleicht muss ich doch einen anderen Kernel noch ausprobieren.

Die 32bit-Version von Gentoo ist auf meinem Rechner schon

seit langem installiert.

Nur die 64bit-Version zickt herum.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

## ManfredB

Mein letzter Versuch ist erfolgreich zu Ende gegangen.

Ich schreibe dies grad unter Gentoo 64.

Der einzige Grund, warum das Ganze nicht geklappt hat,

war die Geschichte mit dem Kernel.

Erst nach händischem Ändern der config des Kernels

(JMicron und SATA)

konnte der Kernel die Partition auf der SATA-Platte finden.

Mit make menuconfig hat das nicht richtig hingehauen,

warum auch immer.

Nun bin ich ein zufriedener Gentoo-Nutzer,

was ich bereits mit der 32bit-Version gewesen bin.

Gruss

Manfred

----------

